# Holiday Hannah



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's Hannahs holiday photos. My DIL loved this little dress,so I used it instead of the one I made. Still have to take some Boo pics & try for some together xmas photos again. Happy Holiday wishes from Hannah for now.

[attachment=59025:Hannah_xmas_2.jpg]

[attachment=59026:hannah_350_xmas.jpg]

Hannah's sweet smile
[attachment=59027:hannah_304_xmas.jpg]

modeling for me
[attachment=59028:hannah_2...t_resize.jpg]


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hannah is simply gorgeous! I love that dress too. What a little angel :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful Hannah :wub: My husband just bought that dress for Mercedes at Walmart, it is super cute!

Cathy


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Awwwww what a sweet face and dress, what a cute picture all decked out in her Christmas dress. I love it.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks adorable! Love the dress!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I always love your pictures...Hannah is stunning.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She is adorable! I love the dress too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Oh Sue, she looks absolutely breathtaking! How can it be she gets more beautiful with every photo ?

The 4th one just makes my hear thump :wub: gorgeous photos :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful Hannah! :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Hannah looks so beautiful in her Christmas dress and I love how her bow matches her dress too. :biggrin:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe Hannah is too precious!!!! How do you get her to sit still for the pic? Kodi always moves or the red light distracts her???


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

O-M-G!!! :w00t: She is so, so, so Divine!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so in love with her. :tender:

Thank you for sharing, and don't forget to post pics of your sweet boy!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She is so cute! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just Beautiful :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 2 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857451


> :wub: :wub: Oh Sue, she looks absolutely breathtaking! How can it be she gets more beautiful with every photo ?
> 
> The 4th one just makes my hear thump :wub: gorgeous photos :wub:[/B]


Thanks Andrea. I can hardly believe she's 7 yrs old, she's my forever puppy,my happy Hannah. :wub: She's always been beautiful to me,even when she was bald.  


QUOTE (Terry36 @ Dec 2 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857471


> Awe Hannah is too precious!!!! How do you get her to sit still for the pic? Kodi always moves or the red light distracts her???[/B]


Thanks, she knows she will get a treat if she poses for me, & she loves her treats.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857475


> O-M-G!!! :w00t: She is so, so, so Divine!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so in love with her. :tender:
> 
> Thank you for sharing, and don't forget to post pics of your sweet boy![/B]


Thanks, I won't forget,just waiting for another sunny day to take more pictures.


Thanks everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Miss Holiday Hannah.......she is darling in her Christmas Dress!!! Beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What lovely Christmas shots, beautiful. You all, with your stunning Christmas shots are making me feel lazy for not doing any yet. :blush: 
I just love your Hannah :tender:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Beautiful!! Soooo umm when can you come to michigan and take Maci's picture? You take the best pics!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 2 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857491


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 2 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857451





> :wub: :wub: Oh Sue, she looks absolutely breathtaking! How can it be she gets more beautiful with every photo ?
> 
> The 4th one just makes my hear thump :wub: gorgeous photos :wub:[/B]


Thanks Andrea. I can hardly believe she's 7 yrs old, she's my forever puppy,my happy Hannah. :wub: She's always been beautiful to me,even when she was bald.  


QUOTE (Terry36 @ Dec 2 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857471


> Awe Hannah is too precious!!!! How do you get her to sit still for the pic? Kodi always moves or the red light distracts her???[/B]


Thanks, she knows she will get a treat if she poses for me, & she loves her treats.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 2 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857475


> O-M-G!!! :w00t: She is so, so, so Divine!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so in love with her. :tender:
> 
> Thank you for sharing, and don't forget to post pics of your sweet boy![/B]


Thanks, I won't forget,just waiting for another sunny day to take more pictures.


Thanks everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't wait for the the sunny day so I can see my Bootiful Boo  :Sunny Smile:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hannah is beautiful


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE these pictures. Hannah's beautiful and makes such a lovely model. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, perfection!!!! What fabulous pictures and of course Hannah is breathtaking as always. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

All beautiful photos, I don't know which one I love the best.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hannah is simply stunning!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Hannah is such a darling little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great Pictures. Like the blue one the best.

Tina


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

her face melts my heart! beautiful as always!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your pictures are sooooooooooo wonderful and always such fun to see. Hannah is so beautiful :smheat:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, Sue!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous! That face, that beautiful cut - you name it, she's perfection. :wub: :wub: 

Can't wait for Boo's pics! :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 2 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857657


> Wow, Sue!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous! That face, that beautiful cut - you name it, she's perfection. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Can't wait for Boo's pics! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Linda,Boo pics coming soon.  


Thanks so much everyone for the compliments for Hannah & her holiday pics.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful Hannah! :wub: I love her dress too. Ok so where is THE Boo? :wub2:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

what a sweet little face!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that girl is just stunning.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my!!! there is the famous, baby doll face Hannah :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: She looks AWESOME in these holiday pic, Sue :aktion033: I lover her little dress .. you look good in Red, cutie pie 

I can't wait to see Boo's pictures and the ones of the two of them together 

hugs
Kat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 3 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857709


> Beautiful Hannah! :wub: I love her dress too. Ok so where is THE Boo? :wub2:[/B]


Thanks Melanie. Boo was busy with his bullystick.LOL


QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Dec 3 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857864


> Oh my!!! there is the famous, baby doll face Hannah :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: She looks AWESOME in these holiday pic, Sue :aktion033: I lover her little dress .. you look good in Red, cutie pie
> 
> I can't wait to see Boo's pictures and the ones of the two of them together
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat, good to have you back again. :grouphug: 


Thanks again everyone for the sweet comments.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wonderful Holiday pics of Hannah!!! :wub: 
I love that dress on her, SO cute with the pom-poms!
I like how you posed her next to the sparkly ribbons.
Now we HAVE to see Boo in some holiday wear!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 3 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857927


> Wonderful Holiday pics of Hannah!!! :wub:
> I love that dress on her, SO cute with the pom-poms!
> I like how you posed her next to the sparkly ribbons.
> Now we HAVE to see Boo in some holiday wear![/B]


Thanks so much. Working on some Boo pics today. Sad to say the together pics were "not good" :brownbag: .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great holiday pics of Hannah as always! I love the green frame pic the best


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: Hannah's holiday photos!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hannah is one of the prettiest girls ever. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her gentle, sweet expression. Great holiday pics!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Now she puts a lot of joy in this holiday! Adorable pictures!!! Hannah is beautiful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 5 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858579


> Great holiday pics of Hannah as always! I love the green frame pic the best [/B]


Thanks Brit. That's my favorite too,looks like she's smiling.


Thanks again everyone,for all the nice compliments for Hannah.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh WOW Hannah is stunning!!! What a beauty :heart:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Beautiful :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Now THERE'S a face that could launch a thousand ships! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is SO lovely, and those first two portraits are absolutely to DIE for! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 3 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857451


> :wub: :wub: Oh Sue, she looks absolutely breathtaking! How can it be she gets more beautiful with every photo ?
> 
> The 4th one just makes my hear thump :wub: gorgeous photos :wub:[/B]


I second what Andrea said ... every single time I see a Hannah pic, her gorgeous-ness just blows me away!!

Thank you Sue for sharing your darling babies with us! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hannah is a little Doll! :wub: :wub: I LOVE her Cristmas dress, too! :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhhh hannah 









she is soooo pretty with that little heartshaped face. I'm in love.
pless little miss santa, won't you come over to us, too?

LOVELY :wub: *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much to everyone for all the lovely comments for Hannah & her Holiday pictures. I'm so glad you enjoyed them. Happy Holidays to all. Hannah sends liplicks & tailwags.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Just stunning. Perfect and stunning. I am in love with the last picture Sue. She's something isn't she? Ah Hannah, be still my heart.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely photos, lovely Hannah, as usual!


----------

